# Askon Bissanzeiger



## Bergsieger (12. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Hatte ganz vergessen bescheid zu geben.habe mir das Funk Bissanzeiger Set von Askon vor einiger zeit bestellt.Also die ersten Stunden haben die Dinger mit bravur überstanden.Mir ist bis jetzt nix negatives aufgefallen.Sie sehen super aus,haben alle erdenklichen Funktionen und ich hoffe das sie mich noch länger begleiten werden.Wenn jemand fragen dazu hat ,ich beantworte sie gerne.


----------



## Pilkman (12. April 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Moinsen! #h

Haddu auch Pics von den Piepern? :m


----------



## Zanderstrike (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

@Bergsieger

..habe ne Frage zu der Nachtlicht funktion. habe das so verstanden das das Licht bei Dunkelheit durchgehend leuchtet. Ist das so? und kann man es auch ausschalten?


----------



## reagyplay (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,
Warum antwortet hier keiner mehr.
Mich interessieren die Dinger auch und ich möchte 119,- Euro nicht umsonst ausgeben. Also wie ist der Stromverbrauch, die Reichweite, Dichtigkeit, der Service bei Askarie falls die Dinger den Geist aufgeben. Habe ich verschiedene Frequenzen das ich nicht die Bisse meines Nachbarn empfange, der die gleichen Bissanzeiger hat.
Danke und allzeit Petri


----------



## maddin06 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo....

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu deinen neuen Bissanzeigern, möchte mir die vllt auch kaufen doch ich bin mir noch unsicher doch 600 euro für welche von fox oder delkim will ich auch nicht ausgeben!!! 

Funktioniert der Funk einbandfrei? Wie hoch ist die Reichweite, funktioniert die funke auch wenn der empfänger im Zelt liegt? und ist die Übertragung synchron ( also ein piep am Bissanzeiger und ein piep am der funke?)

ach ja und das wichtigste dann war es das auch schon....leben die Pieper noch? :q 

Wäre nett wenn du antwortet danke martin


----------



## maddin06 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moinsen! #h
> 
> Haddu auch Pics von den Piepern? :m


 
da du mir ja auch so schnell und gut geantwortet hast 
woll ich mich mal ein bringen....

geh einfach auf die seite von askari unter bissanzeiger dann sieht du die pieper!!!

ich glaub ich kauf mir doch keine cs...einfach zu teuer!!! oder 
hast du da auch nen tipp wo man die günstig kaufen kann?


----------



## reagyplay (13. September 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,
Habe bestimmt 4 Wochen bei Askari wegen der großen Nachfrage gewartet. Reichweite super, Feuchtigkeit außer Tau keine Erfahrung, Verarbeitung außer bei einem Laufrädchen super (sah so aus als wenn der Kleber rausgequollen wa) Preis war okay sind jetzt 30,- Euro teuro geworden. Also ich finde sie gut und würde sie mir auch wieder kaufen. Vieleicht hat noch jemand einen Tip wo mann solche Laufrädchen kaufen kann.
Ich habe keine Lust wieder alles zurückzuschicken und ewig auf neue zu warten.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Karpfen91 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

moin
kenne diese bissanzeiger nicht wäre bei askari eigenmarken jedoch generell vorsichtg.


----------



## netzeflicker (17. September 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



Karpfen91 schrieb:


> moin
> kenne diese bissanzeiger nicht wäre bei askari eigenmarken jedoch generell vorsichtg.


Hallo Karpfen 91 warum soll man bei Askari generell vorsichtig sein?#c
Allzeit Petri Heil
wünscht der netzeflicker|wavey:


----------



## Dennis D. (15. November 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo ich habe mir vor wenigen tagen das Askon UXt kit bestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den teilen. Sehen gut aus, sind gut verarbeitet, sind ziemlich laut, haben helle leuchten, ein Nachtlicht das sich automatisch bei dunkelheit einschaltet, sind 100% Wasserdicht und haben 5 Jahre Garantie. 
Kann sie nur jedem weiter empfelen.


----------



## Carphunter' (15. November 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

ich hab die askons auch. sinn supa dinger, find ich, da die preis-leistungs verhältnisse mehr als inordnung sind. 
sinn wasserdich. naja, eben nur gute, nachtlicht kann man nich ausschalten. sinn aber auch nicht sehr hell(stören nich!) un im batterie verbrauch sinn die auch top.(haben 6 wochen mit dauernachtlicht, un ab un zu dauerton nachmachen, gut überstanden, un batterie hat so gut wie garnicht an kraft verloren.) das einziege was mich stört is die tonanzeige bei reciever. das schnelle 3x hintereinander gepiepe bei einen singnal. aba sonst tooop dinger#6#6


----------

